# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfare kuptoni me filozofi?

## xfiles

Shume persona mendojne se Filozofia eshte nje dege e cila mesohet ne shkolle dhe per te qene nje filozof duhet te studiosh "Filozofet E medhenj" te koherave.

Dihet qe filozofia eshte arti i mendimit dhe si e tille hyn ne ç'do fushe te jetes ashtu edhe ne shkence.Filozofia eshte nena e te gjitha dijeve.Filozofia eshte menyra se si e koncepton boten ose nje problem te caktuar.

Por kush mund te quhet FILOZOF?
Njehere kur isha shume i vogel dikush me tha se filozofi eshte ai qe meson pak nga te gjitha shkencat.Ku i dihet ,mbase kishte te drejte sepse nje filozof i mirefillte duhet ta kete idene nga te gjitha fushat.

Mua me pelqen filozofia , ne kuptimin qe vleresoj aktin e te menduarit , por nuk jam dakord me heideger(me aq sa di per ate qe ka thene) ose me ndonje tjeter.
Filozofia nuk eshte shkence ekzakte dhe si e tille nuk me pelqen ideja qe kjo "shkence" te jete sinonim i mendimeve te heideger me shoke. 
Dmth qe une i hedh poshte shume filozof, kjo nuk do te thote qe une hedh poshte filozofine.
Te filozofosh do te thote te mendosh.

Qe te mos e zgjasim c'kuptoni ju me filozofi?

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Te filozofosh do te thote te mendosh.


Ok, ky eshte perkufizimi yt. Por perkufizim do te thote ta mbyllesh diçka rreth e perqark, dmth ta kesh ate ne dore, ta kesh kapur ate nga te gjitha anet.

Mirepo ju, xfiles, e keni hapur edhe me keq thesin. Sepse tani duhet ditur : çfare do te thote "te mendosh" ?

----------


## xfiles

> Ok, ky eshte perkufizimi yt. Por perkufizim do te thote ta mbyllesh diçka rreth e perqark, dmth ta kesh ate ne dore, ta kesh kapur ate nga te gjitha anet.
> 
> Mirepo ju, xfiles, e keni hapur edhe me keq thesin. Sepse tani duhet ditur : çfare do te thote "te mendosh" ?


Ok!
Une nuk i dhashe perkufizim por eshte e vertete qe te filozofosh do te thote te mendosh. Ajo qe dua te di eshte se çfare kuptoni ju me filozofi perderisa ekziston si lende ne shkolle, dhe cilesohet si nje shkence. A mendon se eshte e drejte kjo?
A eshte e drejte qe filozofia te kuptohet si dicka e vecante qe merret vetem me pyetjet si psh pse ekzistojme?
Nuk e di a me kuptove tani ku dua te dal.
Psh ekziston ne kete forum nje pjese e dedikuar per filozofine.
Perderisa filozofia eshte arti i te menduarit me duket pa vend qe te ekzistoje si shkence e ndare nga te tjerat jo sepse une nuk e vleresoj siç duhet por perkundrazi mendoj se eshte nena e dijeve.
Le te themi se une nuk e kuptoj kete gje.
A ka njeri qe mund te me shpjegoje?
Respekt! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lunesta

Filozofia eshte per mua perfeksioni me i mrekullueshem qe ka arritur njeriu. Filozofia si arti i te perceptuarit dhe persiatjes llogjike eshte arma me e forte e njeriut kundrejt cdo dogme, duke filluar qe nga autoritarizmi e diktatura, e duke perfunduar tek ideologjite fetare. Jo me kot komunizmi i kishte shpallur lufte rrymave si ekzistencializmi dhe besonte vetem ne materializmin dialektik.

----------


## xfiles

Ja nje shemull tipik si shtremsi qe me filozofi kupton marksizmin ose idete materialiste. Pse shtrems, a nuk eshte feja nje lloj filozofie?
Marksi kishte nje gje te sakte ,qe kapitalizmi dhe ekonomia ecin si rrjedhoje e tendences qe ka njeriu per te kerkuar te mira materiale. Por gabon kur e sheh çdo gje materiale.
Nejse ti ke bindjet e tua.
Si perfundim ti thua qe filozofia eshte nje lloj mendimi dhe jo nje tjeter.
Pra qe eshte mendimi qe na lejon te mendojme kunder fese dhe feja nuk eshte filozofi.
Pra ti e sheh filozofine si diçka te veçante qe nuk ka lidhje me fene dhe shkencen.
Nese te kam kuptuar gabim me korigjo.

----------


## Lunesta

Po ti ca ke, ai nuk ta shau muametin dhe kuronin.

Feja nuk eshte filozofim por ideologji. Ideologjia mbeshtetet ne parime te paprovuara, kurse filozofia llogjikon dhe analizon te preshmen ose realen. 'Flas, pra ekzistoj' ka thene Dekarti me duket. Kurse zoti nuk provohet ekziston apo jo, eshte thjesht nje hamendje dhe hipoteze e paprovuar. Ndaj feja eshte ideologji, ndersa Filozofia eshte triumf i arsyes njerezore e shkeputur nga koncepti imagjinar i zotit.

----------


## xfiles

> Po ti ca ke, ai nuk ta shau muametin dhe kuronin.
> 
> Feja nuk eshte filozofim por ideologji. Ideologjia mbeshtetet ne parime te paprovuara, kurse filozofia llogjikon dhe analizon te preshmen ose realen. 'Flas, pra ekzistoj' ka thene Dekarti me duket. Kurse zoti nuk provohet ekziston apo jo, eshte thjesht nje hamendje dhe hipoteze e paprovuar. Ndaj feja eshte ideologji, ndersa Filozofia eshte triumf i arsyes njerezore e shkeputur nga koncepti imagjinar i zotit.



Kush po permend kuranin ketu?
Nuk mbrojta fete, po bejme nje diskutim mbi perkufizimin e filozofise jo per fene.
Por edhe feja ashtu dhe &#231;do fushe tjeter e shkences kane nje filozofi te tyren, nje menyre te menduari, nje pikpamje te caktuar.

Shkurt muhabeti ketu nuk po flasim per fete.

Pastaj meqe ra fjala, a thua valle te gjithe "filozofet" nuk besojne tek zoti?
Te besosh tek zoti eshte nje lloj filozofie. 
Me kupton?
shndet.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

> Po ti ca ke, ai nuk ta shau muametin dhe kuronin.
> 
> Feja nuk eshte filozofim por ideologji. Ideologjia mbeshtetet ne parime te paprovuara, kurse filozofia llogjikon dhe analizon te preshmen ose realen. 'Flas, pra ekzistoj' ka thene Dekarti me duket. Kurse zoti nuk provohet ekziston apo jo, eshte thjesht nje hamendje dhe hipoteze e paprovuar. Ndaj feja eshte ideologji, ndersa Filozofia eshte triumf i arsyes njerezore e shkeputur nga koncepti imagjinar i zotit.


"Une jam, pra ekzistoj" - ka thene Sartri, dhe jo Dekarti. Thjesht nga fjala "ekzistoj" duhet te kishe dale te Ekzistencializmi.

----------


## panchovilla

> "Une jam, pra ekzistoj" - ka thene Sartri, dhe jo Dekarti. Thjesht nga fjala "ekzistoj" duhet te kishe dale te Ekzistencializmi.


Jo mor lal se `cogito ergo sum` ka thene Dekarti(Ren&#233; Descartes) e jo Sartri. Ketu mendoj se e ke gabim.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Descartes ka then "une mendoj, pra jam" (_je pense, donc je suis_) ... mos u ngaterroni

naten

----------


## panchovilla

Mos harro se kjo thenie dihet ne latinisht pra *`Cogito ergo sum`* :buzeqeshje:  (akoma e mbaj mend). Nuk e kam degjuar ta thoje diksuh ne frengjisht edhe pse Descartes ka qene francez.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

"I am. I am. I exist, I think, therefore I am; I am because I think that I don't want to be, I think that I … because … ugh! I flee." 
 Kete e ka shkruar Sartri, te libri "Neveria", faqja 137, sipas botimit, ... poseidoj.

Keq me vjen por ..., e paskan shprehur te dy, si Dekarti edhe ... Sartri. Kjo eshte e bukura a Filozofise, te gjithe fitojne njohuri dha ..., askush nuk del i humbur!!!

----------


## xfiles

Ketu eshte problemi ,
se ç'hyn ketu ekzistencializmi.
Ku vioxx thote se duhet te lexoje me pare ata dy filozofet per te kuptuar se çfare eshte feja, a e merr parasysh se nuk jane ata te vetmit qe kane shkruajtur per fene? Pastaj ne kohen e tyre ishte normale te mendohej nje gje e tille ,per vete faktin qe kisha bente skandale dhe nuk pasqyronte drejt fene.
Por perseri doli nga tema sepse ketu nuk po flasim per fene.
Pse o njerez per ju filozofia eshte vetem ajo qe ka thene Dekarti,Sartiti,nice, etj etj. 
Keta njerez dhane mendimin e tyre mbi nje teme te caktuar, nuk vune ligje.
Nese nice tha se zoti ka vdekur. Shume mire, eshte mendimi i tij, por kjo nuk do te thote se ka te drejte. 
Gabimi jone eshte ky,per mendimin tim, se ne me filozofi kuptojme ata te permendurit me siper, sikur jane ata qe e kane shpikur filozofine.
perse filozofia kuptohet nen emrin e tyre?
Edhe Einstein ishte filozof, a thoni?
Perse jo. Nese dikush lexon teorine e pergjithshme ose speciale te relativitetit e ve re se ai nuk perdor formula per te arritur ne perfundimin qe arriti, formulat lindin me vone, ai perdor thjesht llogjiken dhe mendimin, ai filozofoi mbi kohen dhe hapesiren, dhe ne fund doli ajo qe doli.

A eshte Dekarti me shoke ai qe perfaqeson filozofine?
matematika eshte filozofi,
Fizika eshte filozofi,
Kimia eshte filozofi,
feja eshte filozofi,
inxinieria eshte filozofi,

E pra kjo eshte ajo qe dua te them dhe qe te me jepni nje mendim.

----------


## ATMAN

Konoshenca me e madhe qe nje person mund te akumuloje ne mbreterine e botes fizike ,nuk gje tjeter perverse konoshence fallco ,perballe ,ose e krahasuar me konoshencen spirituale 
Konoshenca e vertete ,konoshenca spirituale ,eshte ajo qe duhet te akumuloje nje person ,dhe per ta fituar kete konoshence duhet te besh parama purushe-n(ZOTIN) qellimin e jetes tuaj

Por si eshte e mundur ta besh parama purushe-n(zotin) qellimin kryesor te jetes???

Parama purusa(ZOTI) eshte subjekti i gjithe kozmosit ,dhe kozmosi eshte objekti i tij,AI (zoti) eshte subjektiviteti suprem ,dhe ju jeni objekti i tij
Nuk eshte e mundur ta besh ate objektin tuaj,sepse sic dihet jeni ju objekti i tij

Atehere ,cfare duhet bere???

Duhet te beni ideacionin tuaj qe AI eshte gjithmone deshmitar (i puneve tuaja)
Te shenjtet nuk e konsiderojne parama purushe-n kurre si objektin e tyre ,por mendojne dhe meditojne qe eshte AI deshmitar i puneve qe bejne :

parama purusha nuk eshte objekti im,por une jam objekti i parama purushe-s

kur nje person provon ne menyre kostante kete sensacion ,gjithmone, ky stad eshte quajtur memorje kostante (dhruvasmrti) 
e dini qe jeni objekte te parama purushe-s por nuk jeni ne gjendje ta kujtoni gjithmone kete gje,por kur nepermjet praktikes spirituale rigoroze ,nje person nuk arrin kurre te harroje qe eshte parama purusha gjithmone deshmitar I asaj qe ju beni ,kjo gje eshte quajtur => druvasmrti : vetem ne kete stad nje person arrin konoshencen e vertete,kjo konoshence spirituale mund te trasferohet ne sferen mentale(psiqike) dhe ate fizike;nese nje person ka vullnetin e mire duhet ta beje nje gje te tille(te sforcohet per ta arritur) sepse duke e bere nje gje te tille I ben nje te mire shume te madhe botes,vetem kjo eshte konoshenca e vertete,vetem me kete konoshence eshte E mundur te arrihet progresi I vertete , dijetari me I madh eshte ai qe kupton se ne fakt nuk di asgje (une di ate qe nuk di asgje,thote sokrati) 
vetem kjo lloj konoshence spirituale eshte devocion ,mbas nje sforcimi kostant konoshenca trasformohet ne devocion,qe e thene me qarte, kur konoshenca kupton qe nuk ka efekt mbi asgje ,vetem atehere I dorezohet devocionit 
kur konoshenca I dorezohet devocionit,atehere eshte konoshence spirituale,duhet ta kujtoni dhe ta kuptoni qe nje here po u arrit devocioni absolut,keni arritur gjithshka ,nese parama purusha(zoti) ju pyet se cfare deshironi??
nuk duhet ti kerkoni asgje ,dhe nese vetvetja supreme kerkon tju japi dicka,duhet ti kerkoni vetem DEVOCIONIN ABSOLUT

----------


## xfiles

E &#231;lidhje kishte kjo me temen?
Nuk po flasim per fete ketu, aq me teper kur gjysma e fjaleve jane indian&#231;e.
Sa per te rifreskuar :
konoshenca=dituri,dije.

Per ato qe the duhet te jape te drejte , por je jashte teme.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Per mendimin tim FILOZOF quhet ai njeri qe ka njohuri te mira ne te gjitha fushat e jetes, dhe FILOZOFIA eshte shkenca qe studion jeten nga pikpamja mendore(psiqike).
Mendimi im mund t`ju duket pak abstrakt por fakti qe une nuk kam marre ndonjehere mesime filozofie me justifikon.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

lunesta po me ben te qesh sinqerisht ....nqs do ushtrohej nje cik diktature ketu ateher un do propozoja qe ti te ishe ban ne shume tema..perves lojrave zbavitese :buzeqeshje: 

feja seshte filozofi por ideologji....hahahhahaha...ku ku nene 

filozofia ndahet ne dy dege

filozofia ideologjike dhe filozofia materialiste ....qe do te thote

ideologjike esht qe- cdo gje esht krijuar nga nje ''gje''-

materialiste esht qe -materia ka ekzistuar kurdohere-

dhe shumica e filozofeve kan qen idealist [dmth besimi ne zot]  si psh.......socrates,pluto,aristoteli,st.augustos,do  natini,arieli,spinoza,njutoni,godel,fermi,aishtanj  ...

tani besoj se u morem vesh ....ah dhe heres tjeter mendoj se do te jete me e llogjikshme te thuash ....lexova dikur dhe thuhej qe filozofi do te thote.....
sesa te thuash ...mendoj se filozofi do te thot.....

me fal se dola jashte teme ...ka shume lloj definition perrethe domethenies se filozofise

me e mira qe un kam lexuar esht

filozofia esht.....investikim racional i pyetjeve rreth ekzistences,dijes dhe ethics

Qe ne hapje te nje teme te tille, se pari duhet te mendosh ta cekesh edhe nocionin e filozofilse. 


   Pra, Fjala " filozofi" rrjedh nga gjuha e lashte greke dhe perbehet nga keto dy fjale: " filo" qe do te thote " dashuri" apo "dashamiresi" dhe "sofia" qe do te thote "urtesi", "mençuri". Nga ketu del se filozofia eshte " dashuria apo dashamiresia ndaj urtesise apo mençurise".  Filozofia qe nga fillimi  ka qene dhe sot e kesaj dite eshte nje persiatje e thelle, e sistemuar dhe racionale per boten, gjithesine, per njeriun,, per vlerat, per te verteten, per te miren, per te bukuren, per kuptimin e jetes etj. Filozifia nuk eshte nje emocion, nje besim fetar, nje gojedhene apo nje shkence e vaçante, por nje shqyrtim i thelle mendor dhe logjik i çeshtjeve te pergjithshme qe kane te bejne me boten dhe poziten e njeriut ne te.
Edhe nje gje, nuk ekzistojne gati as dy filozofe origjinale, jo vetem te shkollave te ndryshme, por as te se njejtes shkolle filozofike te cilet do te pajtoheshin plotesisht rreth nocionit te filozofise. Ne baze te kesaj mund te fitohet mbresa e gabueshme se askush nga filozofet nuk di me te vertete se ç'eshte filozofia: Aristoteli e percakton filozofine si "shkence per te verteten", shkence per qeniet dhe shkaqet e para. Stoiket e perkufizojne filozofine si shkence qe ka per detyre te na mesoje si duhet te jetojme ne ujdi me natyren dhe me arsyen. Filozofia na meson si te veprojme e jo te flasim, thote Stoiku i njohur Romak Seneka. Shen Augustini thote se filozofia eshte dashuria ndaj Zotit, me ane te filozofise dua ta njoh "zotin dhe shpirtin dhe "asgje me shume".
Imanuel Kanti kosideron se filozofia eshte "nje prirje natyrore", e cila ka te beje me keto kater çeshtje boshtore: ç'mund te dije, ç'mund te beje, ç'mund te shpresoj dhe ç'eshte njeriu".
Filozofia nuk eshte nje llomotitje e pakuptim. Perkundrazi, filozofia eshte nje çeshtje dhe nje veprimtari jashtezakonisht serioze dhe shume e rendesishme, e cila kerkon angazhim maksimal te mendjes se njeriut.

Mund te themi se filozofia eshte nje pikepamje racionale pak a shume koherente dhe e sistematizuar, per bote dhe per njeriun ne pergjithesi. As ky perkufizim nuk eshte pa te meta, prandaj mund te kritikohet dhe eventualish refuzohet. Megjithekete, me ane te ketij perkufizimi jane vene ne pah tri gjera kryesore: se pari, me te  eshte theksuar se filozofia, ndryshe nga shkencat e veçanta, eshte nje persiatje racionale per totalitetin e botes, pjesa me e avancuar e se ciles eshte njeriu. Se dyti, ndryshe nga feja, arti etj, filozofia eshte nje botekuptim racional, nje botekuptim qe meshtetet ne mendjen kritike e jo ne besimin, ndjenjat, intuiten etj, dhe se treti, çeshtja me e rendesishme,çeshtja me qendrore, çeshtja e te gjitha çeshtjeve eshte njeriu si qenie shoqerore, qe cilesohet me faktin se ka vetedije, arsye apo mendje, se flet, funon, krijon dhe vlereson. Ne keto çeshtje fundamentale mund te lishen edhe shume çeshtje tjera: çeshtja e te qenet dhe e qenies, te vetedijes, te njohjes, te shpirtit, te lirise, te vertetes, te mires, te bukures, te historise, te kuptimit te jetes etj.

Isha i kjarte?

----------


## Renegata

Filozofi do te thot te vrasesh mendjen per dicka,ta shikosh nga shume drejtime,ne shume menyra dhe me ne fund te krijosh nje ide pak a shume te qarte dhe te bindeshme.

----------


## amaro

Hyrja tek forumi shqiptar beri qe une te njoh filozofine ne menyre pak me te terheqese, e me qe ra fjala dua ti falenderoj te gjithe ato antare qe nuk lodhen se debauri pa fund me llogjike apo pa llogjike mbi temat filozofike.

----------


## Spirituoziii

Qe ne hapje te nje teme te tille, se pari duhet te mendosh ta cekesh edhe nocionin e filozofilse. 


   Pra, Fjala " filozofi" rrjedh nga gjuha e lashte greke dhe perbehet nga keto dy fjale: " filo" qe do te thote " dashuri" apo "dashamiresi" dhe "sofia" qe do te thote "urtesi", "mençuri". Nga ketu del se filozofia eshte " dashuria apo dashamiresia ndaj urtesise apo mençurise".  Filozofia qe nga fillimi  ka qene dhe sot e kesaj dite eshte nje persiatje e thelle, e sistemuar dhe racionale per boten, gjithesine, per njeriun,, per vlerat, per te verteten, per te miren, per te bukuren, per kuptimin e jetes etj. Filozifia nuk eshte nje emocion, nje besim fetar, nje gojedhene apo nje shkence e vaçante, por nje shqyrtim i thelle mendor dhe logjik i çeshtjeve te pergjithshme qe kane te bejne me boten dhe poziten e njeriut ne te.
Edhe nje gje, nuk ekzistojne gati as dy filozofe origjinale, jo vetem te shkollave te ndryshme, por as te se njejtes shkolle filozofike te cilet do te pajtoheshin plotesisht rreth nocionit te filozofise. Ne baze te kesaj mund te fitohet mbresa e gabueshme se askush nga filozofet nuk di me te vertete se ç'eshte filozofia: Aristoteli e percakton filozofine si "shkence per te verteten", shkence per qeniet dhe shkaqet e para. Stoiket e perkufizojne filozofine si shkence qe ka per detyre te na mesoje si duhet te jetojme ne ujdi me natyren dhe me arsyen. Filozofia na meson si te veprojme e jo te flasim, thote Stoiku i njohur Romak Seneka. Shen Augustini thote se filozofia eshte dashuria ndaj Zotit, me ane te filozofise dua ta njoh "zotin dhe shpirtin dhe "asgje me shume".
Imanuel Kanti kosideron se filozofia eshte "nje prirje natyrore", e cila ka te beje me keto kater çeshtje boshtore: ç'mund te dije, ç'mund te beje, ç'mund te shpresoj dhe ç'eshte njeriu".
Filozofia nuk eshte nje llomotitje e pakuptim. Perkundrazi, filozofia eshte nje çeshtje dhe nje veprimtari jashtezakonisht serioze dhe shume e rendesishme, e cila kerkon angazhim maksimal te mendjes se njeriut.

Mund te themi se filozofia eshte nje pikepamje racionale pak a shume koherente dhe e sistematizuar, per bote dhe per njeriun ne pergjithesi. As ky perkufizim nuk eshte pa te meta, prandaj mund te kritikohet dhe eventualish refuzohet. Megjithekete, me ane te ketij perkufizimi jane vene ne pah tri gjera kryesore: se pari, me te  eshte theksuar se filozofia, ndryshe nga shkencat e veçanta, eshte nje persiatje racionale per totalitetin e botes, pjesa me e avancuar e se ciles eshte njeriu. Se dyti, ndryshe nga feja, arti etj, filozofia eshte nje botekuptim racional, nje botekuptim qe meshtetet ne mendjen kritike e jo ne besimin, ndjenjat, intuiten etj, dhe se treti, çeshtja me e rendesishme,çeshtja me qendrore, çeshtja e te gjitha çeshtjeve eshte njeriu si qenie shoqerore, qe cilesohet me faktin se ka vetedije, arsye apo mendje, se flet, punon, krijon dhe vlereson. Ne keto çeshtje fundamentale mund te lishen edhe shume çeshtje tjera: çeshtja e te qenet dhe e qenies, te vetedijes, te njohjes, te shpirtit, te lirise, te vertetes, te mires, te bukures, te historise, te kuptimit te jetes etj.

Isha i kjarte?[/QUOTE]


Nuk e di pse merr shkrimet e huaja Smth Poetic, kjo qe eshte shkruar, eshte nga une jo nga t'i kuptove, here tjeter mos bej gjera te pa hijshme...!!!

----------

